# CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2017)

```
<p>An email has gone out to CPS members in Europe letting them know of certain cameras, lenses and accessories have been removed from the CPS qualification list and that they are no longer serviceable. We expect to see this from other CPS programs around the globe.</p>
<blockquote><p>As a product reaches the end of its serviceable lifetime, Canon Europe can no longer guarantee that repairs will be possible due to the supply of spare parts.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>These products have reached the end of their service period and will no longer be eligible for CPS:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 50D</li>
<li>EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM</li>
<li>EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM</li>
<li>Extender EF1.4x II</li>
<li>Extender EF2x II</li>
<li>Battery Grip BG-E2</li>
</ul>
<p><em>thanks Robert</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

Quite a surprise to see the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM listed here already... the Mk. II was introduced in 2010, so up to that year, that lens was a current product. A mere 7 years of serviceable life time (if you are generous... it is closer to 6,5) after end of production is of course a long time in the consumer electronics industry, but many still consider lenses an investment - so much for that. 
If you now also consider that lenses have gotten more and more complex (in particular IS units are know to break eventually and will probably be a main contributing factor of reduced lens MTTF compared to older designs), we will probably not be seeing 50 year old EF lenses still being in use (unlike the ancient manual optics, many of which are seeing new life on ML bodys).


----------



## midluk (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

I had a look at the list of supported products this weekend and already wondered when the 50D was removed...
What's interesting is that replacements for the removed accessories (BG-E20, Extenders III) appear in the list but as not supported.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

The service period depends on the supply of parts. When a new model is released, a estimated lifetime build for service parts is done, and when the major parts like IS units or AF units are gone, service stops. This also means that it might vary by major selling unit, so Canon North America may still have parts a while longer, since they may have estimated parts usage differently.

Various independent repair depots are usually given a option to purchase any remaining parts, so most of the lens parts will be available for many more years, but some will disappear from the market.


----------



## grainier (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The service period depends on the supply of parts. When a new model is released, a estimated lifetime build for service parts is done, and when the major parts like IS units or AF units are gone, service stops.



I'd imagine that for the most part 70-200 mkI utilizes the same parts as the current non-IS version. 

PS. Having taken a look at parts catalogs - apparently not.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



Grummbeerbauer said:


> Quite a surprise to see the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM listed here already... the Mk. II was introduced in 2010, so up to that year, that lens was a current product. A mere 7 years of serviceable life time (if you are generous... it is closer to 6,5) after end of production is of course a long time in the consumer electronics industry, but many still consider lenses an investment - so much for that.
> If you now also consider that lenses have gotten more and more complex (in particular IS units are know to break eventually and will probably be a main contributing factor of reduced lens MTTF compared to older designs), we will probably not be seeing 50 year old EF lenses still being in use (unlike the ancient manual optics, many of which are seeing new life on ML bodys).



Excellent point--right about when I'd expect a lens to need service, 7 years, they end service? Imagine those who invested in the 400mm 2.8L right before version II came out. This would give me pause to ever spend that much. It is definitely not a decades long investment anymore. 

And if dSLR's all go to mirrorless, will the mounts still be good without an adapter?

Change is the only certainty.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



YuengLinger said:


> Grummbeerbauer said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a surprise to see the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM listed here already... the Mk. II was introduced in 2010, so up to that year, that lens was a current product. A mere 7 years of serviceable life time (if you are generous... it is closer to 6,5) after end of production is of course a long time in the consumer electronics industry, but many still consider lenses an investment - so much for that.
> ...



seriously. the lens came out in 1999, 18 years ago. canon lenses hold their retail value long after a new lens comes out, the max I've seen canon hold onto service is 10 years. if you haven't thought about it by now, the fault is yours. at least canon tells you, and has parts for 7 years. Sony doesn't even stock parts for stuff that is currently in production.


----------



## crazydogrun (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



grainier said:


> PS. Having taken a look at parts catalogs - apparently not.



Where did you find a parts catalog for Canon? That could be very handy.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



rrcphoto said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grummbeerbauer said:
> ...


That is the reason why many still choose to shoot with Canon or Nikon. Sony being a consumer electronics manufacturer knows how to make good consumable electronics unlike cameras which are generally long term tools.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

I wouldn't worry too much. A few years ago Canon were still able to repair my 20-35L from 1988.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

in a different thread i wrote that lenses are no longer a stable value because in a shriking market there are tons of previous models on the market after a new version is released, which kills the value.

If a very expensive item like the 400 2.8 IS lens, which was produced until 2011 maybe and sold new by some retailers even longer is out of servicability after 6 years only, this is not acceptable. Now it can not be recommended to be bought by a hobbist, who can not invest in a new one. this brings the value down dramatically for used items, which should be considered if one wants to buy a new one. All the previous generation big whites can not be recommended anymore as well, they can be obsolete anytime soon.

This means for me: No big white for hobby use, it can be obsolete at any time.


----------



## JBSF (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

Mentioned this on the other thread.... 7D was still sold with USA warranty slightly more than a year ago, but it was announced only one year after 50D. 7D has to be one of the most-used workhorse bodies, but based on Canon's abandonment of the 50D, support could end very soon. I have one of those last-sold bodies.

Are there reliable independent repair shops for some of the products dropped by Canon?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

Hi Folks. 
Ok, so they stopped fixing some stuff, they dropped the 5D last time around, but mine (along with many others) refuses to comply with Canon's instruction for it to permanently shut down! 
Based on what has been said above, my 7D may be dropped soon, the net result of this is likely to be that I loose the luxury of being eligible for CPS due to not having 2 eligible (pro) bodies!  Other than that life will most likely have more influence on me than Canon or my own plans will! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

Their is no rule in the EU regarding spare parts and how long they must be provided for. A myth built-up that it was 10 years but that's not backed by legislation so it means its down to manufacturers. Manufacturers rely on third parties for components and these are often from small companies some of which become insolvent. 

Some companies like Miele will guarantee their products for up to ten years but the small print states that if they cannot source parts a like for like replacement will be given. 

We have professional lenses that are 35-40 years old some used leaded optics which you cannot get any longer and modern glass types are not straight replacements as an example. 

Canon know photographers have some lenses for many years, I have an EF 28mm f2.8 from 1988 I still use and is now discontinued but I don't expect they hold parts for it. However if your paying for the "really expense glass like a 400mm f2.8 holding parts for ten years is not unreasonable and Canon should extrapolate parts to stock based on a. known issues and b units sold up to the time they are discontinued. 

This fosters a caring approach and confidence in investing in the system.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



midluk said:


> I had a look at the list of supported products this weekend and already wondered when the 50D was removed...
> What's interesting is that replacements for the removed accessories (BG-E20, Extenders III) appear in the list but as not supported.



I think you misread that list. The Mk III extenders are supported and repaired, but they do not count as a 'Qualifying equipment' towards CPS membership levels (they never have).

What Canon just announced was that the Mk II extenders are no longer servicable.


----------



## grainier (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



crazydogrun said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > PS. Having taken a look at parts catalogs - apparently not.
> ...



http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=356679


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*

I've had two Canon lenses that died due to autofocus no longer working and, at the time, they were discontinued and unrepairable at either Canon or any independent repair shop that I contacted. I sold one for parts and still have the other one. It's a fact of life with these lenses that they will stop working at some point and not longer have any value. Same thing happens with televisions and many other electronic based items. The used market for discontinued lenses is still robust (look on eBay); but prices fall faster after the item is discontinued by the manufacturer. By the way, my two failed lenses were the original EF 600mm f/4 and the original EF 300mm f/4, both were purchased new by me. Really bummed by the 600mm failure.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



YuengLinger said:


> Excellent point--right about when I'd expect a lens to need service, 7 years, they end service? Imagine those who invested in the 400mm 2.8L right before version II came out. This would give me pause to ever spend that much. It is definitely not a decades long investment anymore.
> 
> And if dSLR's all go to mirrorless, will the mounts still be good without an adapter?
> 
> Change is the only certainty.



I agree on the change. The whole camera market is down. Lenses "holding their value" is being pushed a bit from what I've seen. The used camera market is full of tons of equipment, not just the likes of Canon. With the cellphone and where it has gotten to today, the number of buyers that are willing to even spend $500 on a single lens has shrunk. It will be interesting to see if these trends continue these next few years.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: CPS Removes Certain Lenses & Cameras from Serviceable List*



BeenThere said:


> I've had two Canon lenses that died due to autofocus no longer working and, at the time, they were discontinued and unrepairable at either Canon or any independent repair shop that I contacted. I sold one for parts and still have the other one. It's a fact of life with these lenses that they will stop working at some point and not longer have any value. Same thing happens with televisions and many other electronic based items.



It's a matter of cost. If I spent $10K on a television, I would expect it to be serviceable for at least a decade.


----------

